# kTo: Hip Jan



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

I posted on the pain board.Do you work outside the home? I have to


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, Joan, here I am!! Nope, I don't work outside the home anymore. Don't know how I could. Sorry you have to!


----------

